# Meriwether co.lease looking for members



## swampyze (Mar 6, 2016)

400 acre lease needing members.  Lease consist mostly of planted pines and cut over. Few Creek bottoms and plenty of deer. not much on turkey.  Killed several 130+ in the past recent years. Camping welcome. Kids welcome. $550 Call Chris. 706 594 1910


----------



## ROBD (Mar 7, 2016)

PM Sent


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 7, 2016)

How may members total ?


----------



## crucible02 (Mar 7, 2016)

PM Sent


----------



## walkinboss01 (Mar 7, 2016)

PM inbound


----------



## gizmodawg (Mar 10, 2016)

*meriweather county*

Very interested please call me 770 823 1923
Neal


----------



## LaurenR88 (Apr 5, 2016)

PM sent


----------

